# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes  قسم EFT Dongle FRP:  حدف كونت جوجل  remove google account  infinix x609 smart 2 hd_v8.1.0

## mohamed73

حدف كونت جوجل  remove google account  infinix x609 smart 2 hd_v8.1.0      

```
Wating Device..........OK
CPU: MT6580
Chip Version: 0x0000ca00
Chip Ext Clock: EXT_26M
Writing Mode..........OK
Internal RAM: 
Internal SRAM Size: 128.00 KB
External RAM: Type DRAM
External Ram Size: 1.00 GB
EMMC: 
EMMC PART BOOT1 Size: 4.00 MB
EMMC PART BOOT2 Size: 4.00 MB
EMMC PART RPMB Size: 4.00 MB
EMMC PART USER Size: 14.56 GB
Battery: 
Battery Voltage: 3791
Injection..........OK
Detecting Parts info............OK
[ID: 1] [preloader] BaseAddr(0x00000000) Size(0x00400000) 
[ID: 8] [pgpt] BaseAddr(0x00000000) Size(0x00080000) 
[ID: 8] [proinfo] BaseAddr(0x00080000) Size(0x00300000) 
[ID: 8] [nvram] BaseAddr(0x00380000) Size(0x00500000) 
[ID: 8] [protect1] BaseAddr(0x00880000) Size(0x00a00000) 
[ID: 8] [protect2] BaseAddr(0x01280000) Size(0x00a00000) 
[ID: 8] [persist] BaseAddr(0x01c80000) Size(0x03000000) 
[ID: 8] [seccfg] BaseAddr(0x04c80000) Size(0x00040000) 
[ID: 8] [lk] BaseAddr(0x04cc0000) Size(0x00060000) 
[ID: 8] [lk2] BaseAddr(0x04d20000) Size(0x00060000) 
[ID: 8] [boot] BaseAddr(0x04d80000) Size(0x01000000) 
[ID: 8] [recovery] BaseAddr(0x05d80000) Size(0x01000000) 
[ID: 8] [para] BaseAddr(0x06d80000) Size(0x00080000) 
[ID: 8] [logo] BaseAddr(0x06e00000) Size(0x00800000) 
[ID: 8] [odmdtbo] BaseAddr(0x07600000) Size(0x01000000) 
[ID: 8] [expdb] BaseAddr(0x08600000) Size(0x00a00000) 
[ID: 8] [vendor] BaseAddr(0x09000000) Size(0x19a00000) 
[ID: 8] [frp] BaseAddr(0x22a00000) Size(0x00100000) 
[ID: 8] [tee1] BaseAddr(0x22b00000) Size(0x00500000) 
[ID: 8] [tee2] BaseAddr(0x23000000) Size(0x00500000) 
[ID: 8] [nvdata] BaseAddr(0x23500000) Size(0x02000000) 
[ID: 8] [metadata] BaseAddr(0x25500000) Size(0x02300000) 
[ID: 8] [oemkeystore] BaseAddr(0x27800000) Size(0x00200000) 
[ID: 8] [secro] BaseAddr(0x27a00000) Size(0x00600000) 
[ID: 8] [keystore] BaseAddr(0x28000000) Size(0x00800000) 
[ID: 8] [system] BaseAddr(0x28800000) Size(0x60000000) 
[ID: 8] [cache] BaseAddr(0x88800000) Size(0x0c800000) 
[ID: 8] [tkv] BaseAddr(0x95000000) Size(0x00800000) 
[ID: 8] [userdata] BaseAddr(0x95800000) Size(0x30d580000) 
[ID: 8] [flashinfo] BaseAddr(0x3a2d80000) Size(0x01000000) 
[ID: 8] [sgpt] BaseAddr(0x3a3d80000) Size(0x00080000) 
Detecting Device info.......OK
Product: INFINIX MOBILITY LIMITED
Device Model: Infinix X609
ID: X609-H8025AB-GO-181227V149
Sw Internal: 
Build Date: Thu Dec 27 05:47:30 CST 2018
Chip Ver: 
Android Version: 8.1.0
Architecture: armeabi-v7a
FRP RESET... [FRP] .....OK
All Done By EFT Dongle
```

----------


## king of royal

تسلم على الطرح الجميل.............

----------

